# Help identifying this hand carved Animal walking stick? Age and origin?



## mason888 (Jan 29, 2018)

Would really appreciate any help in identifying the country of origin of this beautiful stick and also the type of wood.

Its got a few different animals which I can make out to be :

2 snakes entwined in form of a needle.

Cow/Bull

Monkey

Rhino

Cant quite make the other one out looks to be a Bear at first or even a fish?

Tribal/Indian face?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

The head under the monkey looks lion-ish to me. The bull I think is actually an African water buffalo. The native figure seems to have the longish modified ear lobes commonly seen in African tribes. Added together these things point to African origin, to me.

As for age and type of wood, no idea. It doesn't look terribly old from the photos, so my guess would be something made for the tourist trade. The fact that the details are still pretty good (the buffalo and rhino still have their horns, the rhino's was repaired after a break) makes me think that either previous owners were extremely careful with it or, again, that it isn't that old.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

I'm no expert but my thoughts are pretty much the same as dww2's. Most likely African and made for the tourist trade. As for age, I would guess sometime mid-century but I don't have any evidence to support it.


----------

